# WTB RED HIFI Audio helmet speakers



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

bump...anyone?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

No sure if this will work. They come in different sizes.

RED Audex Audio Ear Snowboard Helmet Earpad Earphones - eBay (item 180379926427 end time Feb-03-10 20:29:47 PST)


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

what size is your helmet


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

Enigmatic said:


> what size is your helmet


My helmet is a Large


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

MunkySpunk said:


> No sure if this will work. They come in different sizes.
> 
> RED Audex Audio Ear Snowboard Helmet Earpad Earphones - eBay (item 180379926427 end time Feb-03-10 20:29:47 PST)


I may try this, I contacted him before and he said I could return them if they didn't work.

I'm using my Smokin' ear buds and they work great, but I sure do miss the mute button!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have some i accidentally bought off Sierrasnowboard last year for 10 dollars not realizing there was a difference as i have a 09 Hi-Fi..

But they are for a small helmet so i dont think they will do you any good...


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

arsenic0 said:


> I have some i accidentally bought off Sierrasnowboard last year for 10 dollars not realizing there was a difference as i have a 09 Hi-Fi..
> 
> But they are for a small helmet so i dont think they will do you any good...



Im going to take mine apart, and see if I cant make them work.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

The parts that clip into your helmet are totally different.

The new ones could conceivably be glues onto the old helmets, but the older ones would have to be cut to fit into the new helmets.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

I think i have them for large. I don't really use them because i think using normal headphones + ipod remote is better. if you want them i'll sell them to you. msg me. idk if they work tho i never really used them and i don't know what year it is for.


----------



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

i have the regular ones and the skullcandy subwoofer ones in l/xl.


----------



## Graphic Nature (Jan 2, 2010)

gsrrr said:


> i have the regular ones and the skullcandy subwoofer ones in l/xl.


how much are you asking?


----------



## gsrrr (Oct 3, 2007)

Graphic Nature said:


> how much are you asking?


which set are you interested in? shoot me a PM or find me at sierrasnowboard. i am not that active on here. thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello! I'm new here. 
I would like to join your conversation. Not me but my dad using regular size helmet. Hey I'm 25 years so what size will be good for me in helmet?
--------------------
helmet speakers


----------

